# Work Experience Certificates for self employed



## iamkhush (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello,

I am applying employment visa from India. They(German Mission in India - New Delhi) have asked for experience certificates. However, I have been self employed from past 3 years. Before that I had a full time job for another 3 years.
My questions are - 
1) how should I show/prove my experience in this case? 
2) Do I really have to show/prove my complete work experience to the embassy? Does it have any effect on my future employment(s) in Germany?

Thanks.


----------

